# Muskegon Area Fundraiser- not hunting related



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Posting this in all forums that I can. I know that times are tough but my dad has always told me, "It doesnt hurt or cost anything to ask." Thank you for taking a look.

*Spaghetti Dinner Fundraiser*​
Raising money for Brianna Keur's service dog from Paws With A Cause. Brianna is a junior at Orchard View High School. She is 16 years old and must deal with Narcolepsy every day of her life. Narcolepsy is a disorder that causes the sufferer to fall asleep in an instant without any warning. Can you imagine, waking up every day of your life knowing that you will fall asleep at any moment of your day without warning?

Brianna cannot drive a car or be left alone for fear of getting hurt when she falls asleep. Brianna cannot go to the movies on her own, she cannot go to the corner store without someone being with her. Her mom (OV Bus driver Beth Ryan), brother (OV graduate Brandon) and care givers take good care of her, but she would like to be more independent. The dog, not yet named, will help her do that and more. The dog will be able to dial 911 should Brianna need medical assistance. The dog will also be able to sense when she is about to have an episode and let her know that she needs to get to a safe location. 

Brianna CAN do a lot of things so please do not feel sorry for her. She spent a lot of time swimming with young ones as Brandon held swimming lessons at their families pool last summer. Brianna plays volleyball as well as softball to the best of her abilities. 

WHEN: Saturday Oct. 8
Location: Fellowship Reformed Church
4200 E. Apple Ave. 49442
Muskegon, MI 

Dinner starting at 5pm with silent auction to follow. 
Donation: $6 Adult/$4 Kids
Food donated by Olive Garden JJ

If you are unable to attend donation are still welcomed!! Huntington bank has an account under Brianna Keur. You can call 800-253-7297 to make a donation over the phone. Or visit www.wepay.com/donate/151940 You can also mail a check to Beth Ryan, 1660 Langeland, Muskegon, MI 49442. 


Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: Muskegon Area Fundraiser- Not hunting related - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=393594#ixzz1ZHxuzD9f


----------

